# Lathe motor overheating



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a mini Jet lathe. I changed the motor a couple years ago because it overheated and quit running.
I replaced it with a Jet lathe motor. 
I was turning some troop pens last week and the motor over heated again. Is it because I am running the motor too long? I thought it could be the belt being too tight but loosening it a bit didn't change the overheating problem.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## HapHazzard (Jan 9, 2016)

Do you keep it clean, or is it full of sawdust? How much resistance do your headstock and live center bearings have? What were you turning at what speed when you noticed the overheating? Do you have the motor specs (volts, amps, HP, etc.)?


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't have the Jet but I have a budget mini lathe and from what I can tell, the motor has a fan, but it doesn't do much. I suspect that they limited air flow in order to prevent dust from flowing into the motor, given the location of the motor.

I added a muffin fan to the end of some dryer hose to push air over the motor. The other end (with the fan) is away from most of the chips and dust. I keep thinking about adding a filter, but never get around to it. The fan seems to help.


----------



## Jmpugsley (Mar 1, 2016)

How long is the wiring run to the lathe? What gauge wire is the wiring? If you are under powering the motor due to wire resistance, that could cause the overheating.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> How long is the wiring run to the lathe? What gauge wire is the wiring? If you are under powering the motor due to wire resistance, that could cause the overheating.
> 
> - Jmpugsley


That might be the culprit…........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help!
I keep the chips off the outside if that is what you mean by cleaning it. Would just blowing out the fan area after using the lathe be necessary?
The fan and dryer hose idea is great. I'm going to do that.
The lathe is plugged into the wall without any extension cords. 
The motor specs are what Jet provides for the lathe. It is the replacement for this little lathe.

Thanks again for the help. Gona clean that lil feller up and fix up a fan with ducting. I happen to have a length of the flex stuff in the shop.


----------

